

Show HN: Tinder for Startup People - hsukenooi
http://coffeeme.in
I saw a couple posts about meeting people for coffee today. Thought I&#x27;d throw this one out there.<p>Disclosure: It&#x27;s my startup.
======
rrhoover
Big fan of its simplicity. :)

------
razvvan
aaand... it doesn't work :)

~~~
hsukenooi
it's up for me :( try again?

